# Do I want a jet lower???



## Goaround (Oct 2, 2014)

Long story... I'll make it short.

Never owned my own boat before, did alot of research and ended up purchasing what I thought was the optimal layout/size/HP for what I was planning on doing. I live just off the Arkansas river and fish in streams/rivers that feed the river. I was at first wanting a flat jon but getting caught out when they open the dams or in the wind could end poorly on the river. Also I will run long~ish distances from the ramp by my house so I wanted something with a bit of speed so I wouldn't waste half my time just getting there (Have a family so fishing time is limited).

So I purchased a Xpress X17. LOVE the layout, rides great, almost 50 mph on most days. However I have come to realize that with all the submerged lumber/stumps around here I end up taking FOREVER on the trolling motor running upstream dodging stuff once off the river. I have already bumped into a few things and spent some cash fixing broken bits... 

If I put a jet lower on my Etec 130 and set it up correctly would I be able to pass over with little drama the laydowns and stumps below the surface, or will this pad hull boat still draft to deep? I could take off my jackplate and raise the transom? Maybe have someone weld in a tunnel??? 

I'm not looking to make gopro videos of me jumping things, just want to get home to my family safely without tearing my equipment up. All while not staying out for 6 hours just to get there and back...

Or should I just sell the thing next spring and buy a different boat???

Thanks


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 3, 2014)

I would certainly talk to other guys out on the water and see what they are doing. It usually takes three boats to get what you need / want. Jets won't go everywhere but they will go most places prop boats can't.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 3, 2014)

The jet will most likely be slower and use more gas getting there. But it may result in less damage and more peace of mind. I personally don't run that far on the river, maybe 20 minutes upstream and then float back down 2-3 hours. But I don't think I would want to run for 1-2 hours with a 2 sroke jet.


----------



## Goaround (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughts!

I've talked with some locals and it's almost funny... The local old timers are out in flat tins and don't venture out onto the river. They point and call the guys in the glass boats "idiots" and "no way I'd go though there like that". You talk to the guys in the glass boats and it's pretty much "I've never hit anything there before" or "insurance took care of it". When asked about going up stream off the river the glass response is "I don't go any farther than xyz"... Past xyz is where you find the old timers in the tins who are catching the fish. That's where I want to be! 

It's really hard to read the streams when it's glass but a stump may only be inches below the surface. Is there any jet that can accomplish what I'm asking? I've looked at several jet models on the web. Blazers, Legend, River Pro, Sea Ark... Really like the River Pro but man it's shiney!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 3, 2014)

I would go with an inboard jet if I wasn't going to leave the boat in the water for 6 - 8 months (and I could afford it and justify the cost).


----------



## 71Fish (Oct 4, 2014)

I am not familiar with the X17, but I did have a 18' Xpress H56 with a 225 ProMax outboard jet. The pad was too deep and narrow to allow the craft to run super skinny unless I was near wide open throttle.


----------



## Goaround (Oct 4, 2014)

JL8Jeff said:


> I would go with an inboard jet if I wasn't going to leave the boat in the water for 6 - 8 months (and I could afford it and justify the cost).



Yea would be nice not sure I can justify the cost... I trailer my boat since I live so close to several ramps. I really like the look of the Blazer SS boats, but info is rather lacking on the web. At least I can't find much...



71Fish said:


> I am not familiar with the X17, but I did have a 18' Xpress H56 with a 225 ProMax outboard jet. The pad was too deep and narrow to allow the craft to run super skinny unless I was near wide open throttle.



Very close hull wise, the layout is a bit different. That answers that, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Oct 6, 2014)

What are you wanting to know about the Blazer SS? There's a few guys me included that run them on here. Been pretty happy with mine so far.


----------



## Goaround (Oct 6, 2014)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> What are you wanting to know about the Blazer SS? There's a few guys me included that run them on here. Been pretty happy with mine so far.



I actually talked with a dealer. I'm not sure what to do. I think I'm going to not do anything until spring. Give me plenty of time to sleep on things.


----------



## Goaround (Nov 27, 2014)

So I've about decided to buy a different boat next spring. This boat just drafts to much for my liking. It's a great boat though - if it was what I wanted...

With the outboard trimmed out of the water it still drafts 18" - I'm going to go with a real shallow V or flat.
Also have decided to go outboard rather than inboard. 

Would like to have one of these 250+ hp outboards on a 18' boat like the Missouri guys have however here in the natural state we have a law that prevents me from going over the coast guard rating... 

At the moment it's this order in my mind - Alweld, Sea Ark, Xpress, or G3. I'm leaning towards the side console boats more than the CC's. I really like a big deck when I'm fishing. That pretty much narrows it down to a Alweld it seems... But like I mentioned before I'm not going to make any decisions for a bit.

Anyways those are my thoughts... Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks!!!


----------



## jhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I can only comment on the sea ark, I have the rxjt 170. Just got it a week ago but so far ive been happy with it on the river. Has a 75 etec which is the biggest I could get on it. Loaded down with two batteries, all my fishing gear and 21 gallons of fuel it does 30-35 mph which is plenty fast for the waters I fish. Im sure you will be happy with any of them when it comes to skinny water but dont expect it to do 50 like your current rig.


----------



## overboard (Nov 29, 2014)

If you like the Alweld overall, then get it. If you like any of the other boats, a big deck can probably be put on any one of them. Plenty of guys on here have done it and there's plenty of info. posted on how they did it. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Goaround (Nov 29, 2014)

jhunter1 said:


> I can only comment on the sea ark, I have the rxjt 170. Just got it a week ago but so far ive been happy with it on the river. Has a 75 etec which is the biggest I could get on it. Loaded down with two batteries, all my fishing gear and 21 gallons of fuel it does 30-35 mph which is plenty fast for the waters I fish. Im sure you will be happy with any of them when it comes to skinny water but dont expect it to do 50 like your current rig.



Thanks! That's one of the biggest beefs I have with Sea Ark. They are so conservative on their HP ratings! If it wasn't for that I really like what I've seen of them.



overboard said:


> If you like the Alweld overall, then get it. If you like any of the other boats, a big deck can probably be put on any one of them. Plenty of guys on here have done it and there's plenty of info. posted on how they did it.
> Just a thought.



Yea I know, I really do like the layouts and almost flats boat like deck on the Alwelds.


----------



## dhoganjr (Nov 29, 2014)

As far as hp limits go, mine has none. I ordered it as a Commercial rated hull from Alweld in 2002, so anything I put on it is legal. Only downside is it has no flotation in it at all. It is an 1860 with a 250 Pro XS. With 24 gallons of fuel, 3 batteries, trolling motor and whatever I load in it, it drafts between 8-10 inches. On plane it will run in 2 inches and pushes it to 50.

I think Alwelds' 1856 and 1860 hulls are rated at 150/105 which should run great for your needs and still be legal. It should push it about 40, maybe a little more. If you go with a jet, get the max rated hp. You can order an Alweld or Blazer custom built to your specs. They build the hull to your specs and your dealer finishes it out with rigging the motor, carpet, seats, etc. You can also order the hull and finish it out yourself. Each dealer has their own unique build style, so shop around till you find one you like and are comfortable with.

Another one you might be interested in would be a Legend SS, check out Seth's boat on here, https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=34679#p355181, it is an 1860 semi-v with a 150 e-tec.

If you have any questions ask away.


----------



## jhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Go with what you really want, new boats are a lot of money. My sea ark has a big front deck cause the front fuel tank extends a good anount plus It has a descent sized rear deck. Perfect layout for how I fish and 30-35 mph is plenty fast when your dodging rocks. If like the alweld then go for it. Go with the biggest motor you can cause the jets are a lot slower.


----------



## Goaround (Nov 29, 2014)

jhunter1 said:


> Go with what you really want, new boats are a lot of money. My sea ark has a big front deck cause the front fuel tank extends a good anount plus It has a descent sized rear deck. Perfect layout for how I fish and 30-35 mph is plenty fast when your dodging rocks. If like the alweld then go for it. Go with the biggest motor you can cause the jets are a lot slower.



Plan on the largest motor for sure. I don't have to dodge rocks so much as stumps/lay downs. Went out today and for some reason the corp's had the water level about 4' down. Lots'o'fun to be had... right onto a sandbar... After that fished for a few hours and never found any fish...



dhoganjr said:


> As far as hp limits go, mine has none. I ordered it as a Commercial rated hull from Alweld in 2002, so anything I put on it is legal. Only downside is it has no flotation in it at all. It is an 1860 with a 250 Pro XS. With 24 gallons of fuel, 3 batteries, trolling motor and whatever I load in it, it drafts between 8-10 inches. On plane it will run in 2 inches and pushes it to 50.
> 
> I think Alwelds' 1856 and 1860 hulls are rated at 150/105 which should run great for your needs and still be legal. It should push it about 40, maybe a little more. If you go with a jet, get the max rated hp. You can order an Alweld or Blazer custom built to your specs. They build the hull to your specs and your dealer finishes it out with rigging the motor, carpet, seats, etc. You can also order the hull and finish it out yourself. Each dealer has their own unique build style, so shop around till you find one you like and are comfortable with.
> 
> ...



The 1856 Alweld is high on my list for sure. I REALLY want flotation foam - but I wouldn't mind commercial rating. That Legend is very nice.

My friend who fished with me today mentioned that I could use a boat that ran shallower LOL. But he says the forward CC is what he would go with.


----------



## dhoganjr (Nov 30, 2014)

I have had my Alweld since the fall of 2002 and I am very happy with the way it has held up, you can't go wrong with one. Other manufacturers are great also, but I have little experience with them so I'll let others comment on them.

The main thing is to figure out where you plan on fishing or running the most, if you will be mostly in the shallow rivers or will spend a lot of time in lakes or open water. It sounds like you are wanting to spend most of your time up river as shallow as you can get.

A flat bottom will run shallower than a semi-v, but will slide more in the turns, which takes some getting use to. We are talking maybe an inch or two depending on the hull, which is not a lot till it means skimming over that rock or stump just under the surface or nailing it. I prefer a flat bottom as I run a lot of clear shallow gravel bottom streams and rivers. A flat bottom will ride rougher in chop and waves, so open water can be challenging but manageable. I run a whale tail which helps, I can bump the trim down a bit which let's the tail drag pulling the bow down to cut through the waves. It is still a little rough but I can easily maintain about 30 mph even in heavy chop and a lot of traffic.

As far as CC or SC, mostly a matter of preference. A CC usually puts you farther forward so you can read the river and get a better view. I prefer the SC, works better for my layout and what I use it for, and as mentioned bigger decks.

As you can see even being able to run shallow can put you on a gravel bar.


----------



## Goaround (Nov 30, 2014)

Yea my buddy's point about the forward CC is that I have poor eyesight - I think he was insinuating I need all the help I can get! :shock: I reminded him that he's not much help either as he only has one eye left! :lol: 
I'm just so used to "bass boat" layouts I'm afraid I'd regret not having the large deck.


----------



## Goaround (Jan 25, 2015)

Well it's boat show season and I've seen hitting up everyone who will listen for what they think. I've had quite a few mention they would get a surface drive boat rather than a jet for my area. Their point is there is ALOT of sand and it will chew the impeller up faster than the prop on a surface drive. I was about ready to pull the trigger on a sea ark but I just can't decide... I've never used a surface drive, just can't get it through my head that banging and slamming around stumps and laydowns is better than a jet going over them...


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 25, 2015)

Buy a stainless impeller and it will last a lot longer then the aluminum ones.


----------



## H20hawgs (Jan 25, 2015)

I am not familiar with some of the ones mentioned but my boat seems to perform great in big lake and today I found out I can easily go in 3"-4" of water but not in 1/2"... [-X 
I have a 115 yamaha four stroke and it runs as fast as I want in shallow water. I am not sure of top end but I would guess 35ish. It's a very roomy boat with a large front and rear deck with plenty of room left over in the center. Have the 2072 MVJT from SeaArk. 
All jet boats are good jet boats in my opinion. Like mentioned above its all in the hat you like and do with it!


----------



## Seth (Jan 26, 2015)

If you want a cookie cutter bass boat style setup, then the Alweld and Legend SS are great boats. If you want something a bit more custom, I'd look in to Blazer. I'm running an 1860 Legend SS semi V with a 150/105 Etec as mentioned previously and love it. It will push me 39mph up the Gasconade and 43 down. An 1856 Alweld with a 150 will be a touch faster since it's narrower.

The one big complaint I have about the 2014 and newer Legend/Weldcrafts is that they only come with a 19 gallon aluminum tank instead of the 36 gallon plastic tank in the 2013 and older. A buddy just had a custom 2015 Alweld built for him and it still came with a 30 gallon plastic tank. Makes me really wish I had decided to upgrade rigs in 2013 instead of 2014. The EPA can suck it! :x


----------



## Goaround (Feb 26, 2015)

Sold the Xpress today... So bittersweet...

Anyways have decided to not go the surface drive route. I'm convinced the noise would give me migraines. Loud noises have a way of doing that to me, I have to wear ear plugs when I operate small equipment and mow.

I've also broadened my search to smaller jets and tiller steer. I figure if I was going to be ok with a 37hp surface drive I should expand my search into 40 jets. I know it's a far cry from where I started. There are so many to choose from...


----------



## Goaround (Mar 4, 2015)

Leaning towards a Blazer 1852 with Merc 40. My wife is thrilled I've lowered my "expectations" since it will save money! Spoke with Blazer and a couple dealers, waiting to hear back from them. The blazer crew seemed real friendly when I spoke with them. First boat manufacturer I have spoken with that has taken the time to explain things they do and why they do them. Seems like a family operation from what I gathered, I like that.

It's amazing to me the difference between different dealers - completely different attitudes, prices, and personalities. I sold my boat through a local dealer through consignment, and when it sold they said "We'll get with you on some new boat prices soon". Personally if I was a dealer and I had just sold a boat and they guy was shopping I'd have a stack of quotes in hand ready to sign on the bottom line!!! They are very friendly though and were easy to deal with so no deal just kinda surprised...

We'll see... It's been a few weeks now since I've been on a boat and the itch is starting to get worse LOL! :evil:


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 4, 2015)

I looked around on the web and looked at a couple of new boats in person but just couldn't talk myself into a new boat. I kept thinking I wanted a center console since that's what I've had in a bunch of fiberglass boats. I saw my Lowe 1652 for sale but it had a 40 hp prop motor so I kept passing by the ad. I finally emailed the guy for some extra pictures and noticed it was a jet tunnel (his ad never mentioned or showed it). I bought the boat and started looking for a jet and stumbled on a Mercury 60/45 for a really good price. I think it's a great combination for how I use a boat, I just want to move the console forward now to balance out the weight better. I still really like the SeaArk 1660 but doubt I will find one like I want near me. I think you would find a well equipped 1650 to 1760 boat would work well. I'm glad I bought used in case I had any doubts I wouldn't have too much invested.


----------



## Goaround (Mar 4, 2015)

My luck I could look for months and never find one I'm looking for used, until 1 month after I purchased a new boat! :LOL2: 



JL8Jeff said:


> I looked around on the web and looked at a couple of new boats in person but just couldn't talk myself into a new boat. I kept thinking I wanted a center console since that's what I've had in a bunch of fiberglass boats. I saw my Lowe 1652 for sale but it had a 40 hp prop motor so I kept passing by the ad. I finally emailed the guy for some extra pictures and noticed it was a jet tunnel (his ad never mentioned or showed it). I bought the boat and started looking for a jet and stumbled on a Mercury 60/45 for a really good price. I think it's a great combination for how I use a boat, I just want to move the console forward now to balance out the weight better. I still really like the SeaArk 1660 but doubt I will find one like I want near me. I think you would find a well equipped 1650 to 1760 boat would work well. I'm glad I bought used in case I had any doubts I wouldn't have too much invested.


----------



## riverbud55 (Mar 5, 2015)

I mite suggest 2 boats that fit your needs https://www.rockproofboats.com/hullconstruction.html https://www.firefish.ca/boats.php https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmwbj5xmAHo&sns=em https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nhmy__UIok


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 5, 2015)

Goaround said:


> My luck I could look for months and never find one I'm looking for used, until 1 month after I purchased a new boat! :LOL2:



Yeah, I got really lucky with my timing. And the 40 hp Evinrude prop motor is actually pretty low hours so I now have that as a spare or for another future boat. I've done well buying used boats the last 10-15 years and have pretty much broken even on almost all of them when it was time to move on to something else. I've been boating for 26 years and last year was my first aluminum boat so I wasn't sure what to look for or how much to spend, now I have 2 of them!


----------



## Goaround (Mar 5, 2015)

riverbud55 said:


> I mite suggest 2 boats that fit your needs https://www.rockproofboats.com/hullconstruction.html https://www.firefish.ca/boats.php https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmwbj5xmAHo&sns=em https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nhmy__UIok



I love that Frenzy from Firefish but I'm sure it's double what I'm now looking at, I bet that boat would be the bomb tho!


----------



## Goaround (Mar 12, 2015)

The saga continues. Got pre-approved for a loan so I could order a boat, but apparently hoops have to be jumped through just to find out of the bank will loan on a particular boat...
Who knew that buying a new boat could be so difficult?

I'm attempting to purchase a 1852 Blazer SS with a 60/40 if it falls through I'll probably try to get a Alweld.


----------



## Goaround (Mar 24, 2015)

Well this story comes to a close... Not quite the way I expected it to end but an ending none the less.

Blazer = no go  
Alweld = no go :evil: 

Despite the dealers attempting to work with my bank and having excellent credit scores and debt/income, it just wasn't meant to be. Maybe I have unrealistic expectations, but I wanted terms me and my wife would be happy with not what would "put me in this boat".

I have a new Xpress 1660 CC Jet ordered with a 90/65. It's going to be awhile till it comes in but at least the search is over with. I very nearly ordered a G3 1656 but reading all the fellows say "wish it just had a little more umph" I made my decision. 

Thanks everyone for input, I will take pics and post them up after the boat arrives......in June...


----------



## duckfish (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats!

I have a buddy with a different model Xpress. It's a very nice boat. A 1660 with a 90/65 should reeeally scoot.


----------



## Goaround (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks! I had no issues with the Xpress I had before, it was a tough boat! I'm crossing fingers that it runs over 30 without breaking a sweat!



duckfish said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have a buddy with a different model Xpress. It's a very nice boat. A 1660 with a 90/65 should reeeally scoot.


----------



## Goaround (Jun 14, 2015)

Well it's here! I've been very busy so I haven't had a chance to take some pics of it just yet.

BUT

The infamous Xpress attention to detail has already bitten me. Hell I didn't even make it home from the dealer (20 minute drive) without damage... Seems no one tightened the bolt holding the shaft on the front of the trailer that has the winch on it. Hit a construction zone and the trailer started the back and forth rocking and pop it comes off - still attached by the winch to the boat. Bangs around a bit the boat slowly rocks it's way back and forth before I'm able to pull in a parking lot around 6" on the trailer making it impossible for me to reattach the post. Lets just say a herculean effort on my behalf got me home. BTW my back and sides hurts today... Anyways once home I drilled the stem and put a bolt through it. That won't happen again. But have a couple nasty dings in the front of the boat and it hasn't even been on the water yet!!!  

Also they put a 3" bow roller on and it's meant to have a 4". To make it fit without the metal ears hanging way out they just bent them in - looked goofy and cheap. Picked up a 4" at Academy today picking up a few items and put a pipe wrench on the metal ears and bent them straight again. 

BUT the boat itself looks really nice, even my wife was impressed. I will try to get some pics up tomm for you guys. I think it could possibly be the first 1660 Xpress Jet photos online. :roll:


----------



## Shugster2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds to me the dealer needs a good tongue lashing....and of course free boat repair!


----------



## Djknyork (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear that man! 
You sound way more calm than I would be! Since you were towing it I'd bet your car insurance would cover it & they'd likely go after the dealer because it was their fault so it prolly wouldn't effect ur policy... In case your thinking about filling a claim it might be worth a call to chat with someone about.


----------



## Goaround (Jun 17, 2015)

Meh I've decided it's not worth it to get it fixed. I'm gonna scratch it up anyways! 8) 

Please excuse the garage, I know it's a mess. I was working on getting it ready while the wife's car was out and snapped a quick pic. I'll get some better ones eventfully. Right now were waiting for the tropical storm remains to hit Arkansas... As if we didn't have enough flooding already...


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 17, 2015)

[email protected], that's a sweet looking boat! I waned to paint my Lowe white but couldn't find the time to seriously try it. I would still mention to the dealer what happened, they should at least acknowledge it and offer some recourse.


----------



## Goaround (Jun 18, 2015)

JL8Jeff said:


> [email protected], that's a sweet looking boat! I waned to paint my Lowe white but couldn't find the time to seriously try it. I would still mention to the dealer what happened, they should at least acknowledge it and offer some recourse.



Yea I talked to them and they said they would do whatever it took to repair or cover it up, depending on what I wanted. I'm just not concerned about it so much as I was miffed that I didn't make it home without incident. :|

Ninja edit - BTW it's not actually "white". It's like a ivory/off-white.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, I wouldn't want white, it's too bright so it would need to be an off-white. Great looking boat, enjoy it!


----------



## Goaround (Jul 10, 2015)

Did the break-in today... Was a beautiful day in North-West Arkansas. 

The good = it goes just over 30 WOT with 2 people, 3/4 tank of fuel, and full livewell.
The bad = it drafts around 15" at rest and idle. 

I might consider having pods built and welded on. Way to early to make that decision...


----------



## archery68 (Oct 20, 2015)

Here is an 1852 blazer ss with mercury 40 jet with tiller. Runs 32 down and 28-29 up stream. Very popular boat and motor combo where I live in south central Missouri. Great river boat.


----------



## turbotodd (Feb 6, 2016)

Have run several jets. Impressive in shallow rocky-bottom rivers and streams. Everywhere else, they SUCK. Literally suck. Everything up off the shallow bottom. Sticks, leaves, debris, garbage bags. Rocky bottom rivers such as the White and Little Red Rivers, they rule. Especially the White. I rarely even take my war eagle (standard prop drive) to the White anymore, I just drive the car and rent a jet for the day. Or hire a guide.


----------

